# dMSN, le meilleur clône de MSN messenger



## 04greg1980 (14 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous

Un nouveau clône de MSN messenger pour osX vient de dépasser et de loin les capacités du MSN officiel (permet d'envoyer des fichiers, d'utiliser un avatar (petite photo) et plein d'autres fonctions retrouvé chez nos amis les PC, mais pas chez nous. De plus dMSN est en continuel évolution et promet très prochainement une version très proche de celle proposé aux PCistes par microsoft.
Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, son uilisation demandait un passage obligé par le terminal, mais maintenant, j'ai compilé une version spécial pour Mac osX.3 (peut-être quelle fonctionne aussi sur Mac osX.2, mais je n'est pas pu tester) permettant un lancement rapide comme une vrai application.

Vous pourrez trouver la version mac ici

Le site officiel est ici

a bientôt


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Mars 2004)

Il y a déjà aMSN !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il clône si bien qu'il plante comme le vrai sur PC !!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

Tant que ces clones ne permettront pas d'utiliser la fonction audio-vidéo, ils se valeront tous les uns les autres.

Mais d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le site de dMSN, ils y travaillent.


----------



## ithymique (19 Septembre 2004)

mmh

avantage de dmsn apparemment : fonctionne même si les ports MSN sont fermés sur le routeur
enfin ça plante sur pc à l'autre bout (avant c'était le contraire)
c'est déjà une victoire


----------



## Tiobiloute (20 Septembre 2004)

Mais sur le forum de MacBidouille ils disent que la vidéo est accessible, mais le PCiste doit t'inviter (bien sur ça ne marche pas entre 2 Macs)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Mais sur le forum de MacBidouille ils disent que la vidéo est accessible, mais le PCiste doit t'inviter (bien sur ça ne marche pas entre 2 Macs)



_La future version de dMSN s'appelera "Mercury" et supportera la visionconférence._ 

On attend impatiemment cela.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Quoi de neuf?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bah Mercury est aujourd'hui en béta
tu peux l'essayé si ca te tente
Mais je trouvze l'appli assez lourde....
par rapport à Adium par exemple....


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> Bah Mercury est aujourd'hui en béta
> tu peux l'essayé si ca te tente
> Mais je trouvze l'appli assez lourde....
> par rapport à Adium par exemple....



Oui, justement... la fonction vidéo est-elle désormais active?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (1 Janvier 2005)

Mercury, parlons en. Au fait le lien vers le site officiel : là. Je l'ai téléchargé sur le site officiel, mais quand je lance, il passe quelques dizièmes de seconde dans le dock avant de repartir aussi sec.
 J'ai Jaguar : ça peut expliquer quelque chose ?

  Mais je vais essayer depuis le site de Greg, le lien semble différent (c'est un dmg, c'était un zip sur le sitte officiel).

 Sinon, au sujet de la visioconférence : après l'avoir mis sur Winbouse, ils viennent de la mettre sur la version Linux. Effectivement, ils essayent maintenant de porter cette fonction sur Mac OS. Pourvu que ça marche...


----------



## Marcus (1 Janvier 2005)

Moi je trouve que le meilleur ca reste adium.
Surtout au niveau presentation, il n'y a pas mieux...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (1 Janvier 2005)

Oui, sur le site de Greg, c'était bien différent, puisque y avait même un dossier "Mercury" à mettre dans le départ.
 Mais même résultat : inutilisable. Je pense de plus en plus que ce Mercury fait partie de ces logiciels qui me font regretter chaque jour un peu plus de ne pas avoir acheté Panthère...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (2 Janvier 2005)

Pouaaaaaaaaaaaah ! c'est du Winbouse ! c'est du Winbouse ! que c'est moche, que c'est moche, que c'est moche !


----------



## adelhaye (3 Janvier 2005)

Perso, vive adium...
j'ai déjà utilisé amsn qui est plutot bizarre et mercury ne men parlez même pas, il est d'une lenteur incroyable...
mais je surveille les prochaines maj


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, il faut mettre le thème Mac OS X pour éviter la mauvaise surprise que j'ai eue !
 Adhelaye, t'as réussi à le faire marcher sur Jaguar ? Chez moi, ça se lance pas, mais sur Panther kein Problem .


----------



## adelhaye (3 Janvier 2005)

moi ya pas eu de probleme sur jaguar ... (par contre meme chose que toi mais avec shiira)
si tu veux je tenvoie le fichier (mercury)


----------

